# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  La Confederación informa sobre el Plan de Emergencia del embalse de Las Fitas (Huesca)

## sergi1907

Esta noticia es del mes pasado, pero creo que es interesante y también nos permite tener una foto de este embalse.

Se ha celebrado una reunión divulgativa sobre la implantación del Plan de Emergencia del embalse de Las Fitas, en Huesca, con los representantes de los municipios cercanos a la presa. El objetivo es dar a conocer, a través de un proceso de participación la realidad de esta infraestructura (sus características y elementos de seguridad), el Plan de Emergencia (las posibles causas de activación, tipos de escenario, normas básicas de actuación, señales acústicas, etc), las relaciones con los Planes de Actuación Municipal y Comarcal y las estrategias para actuar coordinadamente y además, divulgar a los ciudadanos la gestión integral del agua desarrollada por el Organismo, entre otros aspectos.
El Plan de Emergencia se ha dado oficialmente por implantado hoy. Tras este trámite el embalse está ya en condiciones de iniciar la siguiente fase que es la de su llenado en pruebas, lo que se denomina Plan de Puesta en Carga.
La regulación integral y modernización del Canal de Terreu, incluye como actuaciones principales el recrecimiento del Canal para ampliar hasta los 20 m³ su capacidad portante en el tramo inicial la instalación de una tubería de 23,5 kilómetros y la construcción del embalse de Las Fitas.






http://www.chebro.es/contenido.visua...ontenido=30789

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por poner ésta noticia Sergi ya que por desgracia muchas de nuestras presas tienen anticuado su plan de emergencias y las poblaciones aguas abajo, desconocen todo lo relativo a una posible avería o rotura de la presa y por supuesto lo que deben hacer en ese caso...
Sobre el 2008, antes de la crisis, las confederaciones comenzaron a pedir a la administración su revisión y su puesta en marcha, pero amigo mio, con lo que se nos vino encima, ésta todo más que parado...
También se hablaba de meter más personal ya que muchas de nuestras presas no disponen del mismo o es escaso, pero conforme se van jubilando las personas que trabajan en una presa, ese puesto desaparece de las RPT.
Somos si todo sigue así una especie en extinción!!! :Mad: 
Al final no me extraña que todos nuestros embalses pasen a manos privadas y ahí será cuando nos daremos cuenta...
Igual son llevados con más efectividad, pero los precios del agua no van a ser los de ahora...

----------

